# What is the Difference Between CPC and CPC-H?



## jifnif (Jun 11, 2008)

I know that cpc-h is hospital but what are the major differences?  I have just passed my exam for cpc and have been coding for radiology for over eleven years.  Well, prior to passing employers wanted a cpc now when i apply they want the cpc-h for a remote coding position.  how much different is hospital coding?  Is it ok to ask an employer for a test instead of the 3yrs experience if you only have a cpc?  i just feel frustrated.  how many credentials do you need to get a gosh darn job?!


----------



## kevbshields (Jun 13, 2008)

CPC-H tests on facility-fee hospital and other outpatient coding concepts.

As AAPC states, "Each examination is separate and distinct from one another."  I recommend going to the corporate site page, choosing "Certification" from the tabs, then "Overview" and reading the differences.  Even those stated differences seem understated to me.  There really is substantial difference from the various sectors of coding and each exam tests specific skill sets.

Hope this helps a bit.  I'm sure the folks at AAPC could provide some additional guidance on the topic for you.

Good luck.


----------

